# Best braid for the price?



## Djakes (Mar 25, 2016)

Just bought a Penn battle 2 6000 with some help from y'all now I need just one answer please! What's the best braided line for the price around 30lb? How's Kastking Superbraid? Thanks


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

What ever is on sale. 

Others here know better than me but I'm betting that most braid (like mono) is made by a small handful of companies and then marketed by many others. I look at how many strand I want for that poundage and then see what is on sale or get whatever else meets those criteria if the funds allow. 

I've never heard of a fish, or deer or hog for that matter, that ran away solely because the fisher, or hunter, had store brand. Hooked is hooked, dead is dead. Either way meat is in the freezer, the question is only how much money is left in the wallet for the other stuff. 

Good luck and post pics for us to see if what you catch what ever you go with.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sufix Performance if you need to save a few bucks, Sufix 832 for big game or if you can swing it.

I'm at a lot of hours in freshwater and saltwater for blue catfish up to 43 lbs and and black tips up to 6' on a spool of 30 lb 832 braid and the coating is still perfect. I can't rave enough about the 832 braid. 

Imo since it's going to last 3+ years if you treat it right, spend the money for the best you can afford. If price is a concern, there are a ton of cheap monos out there that are nice, BBG for example, that I like over the cheap braids like Power Pro. 

Fireline is excellent too but I like it more for lures than soaking bait.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, no line brand or type is perfect, and especially not perfect for all fishing conditions or situations. If you intend on soaking bait, braid or mono type lines both will work. Braid has no stretch so responds to bites & setting the hook quicker, but that's not always good either. Mono type lines have some stretch & as such don't provide the sensitivity that braids provide, but sometimes that stretch acts as a cushion, which can be good or bad. Sometimes that "cushion" is good, particularly when tossing lures with trebles, and especially with a stiffer rod. It's best to try to match the line to the rod too. Of course everyone who fishes has their likes & dislikes with the way they fish.

However, I agree with Smoothlures, buy the best you can afford, and both Sufix Performance & Sufix 832 are good braids. 
Also agree about Big Game mono if you go that route. I like Yozuri Hybrid as well, and prefer it over Big Game. 

I try to buy braid when it's on sale too, and keep an extra spool in case I need it. I also prefer the hi vis colors, such as the neon yellow, simply because I can see it better, but some reels I use have the lo vis green on them because I bought it on sale. 

I've tried many of the braid brands and really had no major issues with any of them. Even Power Pro is OK, it was the first braid I tried. I know several folks who still use PP and like it.
I just prefer Sufix 832 or the XP compared to PP as they have a different "feel" to them and IMO cast better. I've also had less problems with them "digging in" on the reel spool than with PP.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I switched all of my reels over to Daiwa j braid. Works great and its not too expensive.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Suffix 832


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still old school. The only time use braid is when I deep drop offshore and have to muscle fish out of a reef structure. I'm still a mono guy.
I do have experience selling several brand name braids. The only difference I can see is the label and price. Some is softer when its on the reel and some seemed stiffer but they all softened up after use.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

J braid is best for price.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Berkley Super 8 slick


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Power pro. I've got it on all mine and have been using the same braid for 2 seasons now. Seems to come undone easily when you have a backlash too


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I prefer sufix 832....but i have 2 offshore rods that I bottom fish and jig vertical jigs on and i have 65 lb kastking on both reels and have never had an issue. I will say that Kastking even the 8 strand lines are thicker in comparison to sufix in the same weight class. For bottom fishing it is really no big deal


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Tried several kinds, but settled on PP. Fire line is a flatter line and tends to snag hooks more and is almost impossible get the hook out.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I like 832, Jerry Brown & Dawia Sunami . Not a big fan of power pro. The main reason for using braid is casting distance. Like stated there is no stretch like in your mono lines. But the sensitivity off the line allows you to feel every little thing that's going on. Your line is one of the most important part of your equipment. 30 lb braid will catch just about anything you'll catch from the surf.


----------

